# Trich gazing.....



## happygrow (Feb 28, 2010)

hey all, I have some ladies i would love to take a much closer look at but i dont know what kind of magnifying glass to get or where to get it.. :watchplant: 

will a jeweler's magnifier work..? claims to be 30x magnifying power. (saw it on ebay)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

happygrow said:
			
		

> hey all, I have some ladies i would love to take a much closer look at but i dont know what kind of magnifying glass to get or where to get it.. :watchplant:
> 
> will a jeweler's magnifier work..? claims to be 30x magnifying power. (saw it on ebay)
> Thanks for your help!



Yeah that wld work..or you cld get a pocket microscope...if you search amazon with that you will find what you need...


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

happygrow said:
			
		

> hey all, I have some ladies i would love to take a much closer look at but i dont know what kind of magnifying glass to get or where to get it.. :watchplant:
> 
> will a jeweler's magnifier work..? claims to be 30x magnifying power. (saw it on ebay)
> Thanks for your help!



if u have a local radio shack i heard they have em pretty cheap


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah radio shack has a cool one for 10 bucks. i heard jewlers luopes<--spelling, is better.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

I like it 45x and smaller though...I don't like them when they are like 60-100x.  Thats just an oppinion though.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 1, 2010)

i bought a cheap jewelers loupe on ebay, 30x magnification, works great.

I would go a tad stronger than 30x. understand that your hand is very very unsteady in the microscopic world, and especially in your grow room things are going to be blown around. dont do more than 45x? says this guy:yeahthat:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 1, 2010)

read the site rules please...:you cannot post a thread titled "trich gazing" without pics...


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## carpetmonster (Mar 2, 2010)

I use an old pair of binoculars turned round the wrong way works great but helps if you can rest them on something


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

carpetmonster said:
			
		

> I use an old pair of binoculars turned round the wrong way works great but helps if you can rest them on something


hey dude, just came across a good pair of binoccs. i was told you can take one of the eye pieces out and use it backwards?  is this true, and how do you get the damn thing out, lol


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

I also baught my jewelers loupe from ebay for like $4!!! 30 power and it workd great but I would have baught one a little stronger because I have to use the loupe with my digital camera (something my friend Hippyinengland taught me) in order to get a great look.

cheers!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

I had one of those radioshack microscopes, next to impossible to use for me.  I also bought a 30x loupe on ebay (for $5 delivered).  I can only see what I need to under direct sunlight.  Any other kind of light won't let me tell cloudy from amber.


----------



## Herm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Herm (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres another.  If anyone is really intrested in some high quality pics I can get out my digital microscope again


----------



## happygrow (Mar 3, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> read the site rules please...:you cannot post a thread titled "trich gazing" without pics...



sorry puff.. I must admit I did not read all the rules before posting.. To my defense I truly had not planned on breaking any rules   . I have now finished them though, and I am pretty sure you were talking about rule 10? again, sorry friend... 

For an update, i did go out and find a nice hand-held microscope. it has a light, zoom, and focus.. and i believe it is 30x - 100x... i got too impatient to order something online... anyway. gave her a test today and she works wonders! i believe with my rookie eye they are looking quite cloudy.. and I will try and get some pics up so everyone can take a gander and my thread will be true!  :smoke1:

What kind of time am I looking for a couple indicas to go from clear/cloudy to a nice cloudy/amber? 
Thanks again everyone for chatting with me!


----------



## Herm (Mar 3, 2010)

Trichs can go cloudy to amber in a day.  If you are sitting at mostly cloudy I would certainly keep my eye on it and be checking it at least once a day.  How many days are you into flower?


----------



## carpetmonster (Mar 7, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> hey dude, just came across a good pair of binoccs. i was told you can take one of the eye pieces out and use it backwards? is this true, and how do you get the damn thing out, lol


 
just put your eye right up against the wrong end of the binocs then move towards the plant slowly, when you are almost touching it you should see trics clearly(practice,steady hand)


----------



## roymdudley (Mar 9, 2010)

Radio Shack is a good value.  $10 for the same thing as the "420 Scope", literally the same piece except about $20 cheaper where the only difference is the "420 Scope" has a logo.  Personally, if you want to spend a few more dollars, and get something you can use for this AND lots of other things is the Swiss Army Knife that has the hand-held, fold-out magnifier?  It's extremely high powered and works great...plus you have all those other tools at your disposal...including a corkscrew and a sharp knife.

Roy


----------



## Mokey1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm with Legalize Freedom on this one.  I love the folding 45x  one that I was pointed to from E-bay.  I posted a separate post of this in this same section.  This one works best for me.  I can bring it right down into my friends plants and we can see all we need to while the girls keep on growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2010)

How bout this:Change xx to tt hxxp://www.sourcingmap.com/larger_image.php?products_image=ux_a09073100ux0050_ux_&products_id=43488&products_imageType=jpg


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 15, 2010)

i agree with the people above. 60x-100x one at radioshack is kinda a pain to use and you really dont get enough trichs in one frame. i would go with 30x if you have the choice. i didnt.


----------

